# heart scan. very worried



## denny1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi. I took my 10 week old daughter for her first check up yesterday and the doc told me she could hear a funny sound going on with my daughters heart. She told me to go back next week for second opinion but later called me to say she has booked her in for urgent heart scan. She still insists its nothing to worry abont but why the urgent heart scan? I am scared to death cos i have already lost my first son to kidney probs and as you can imagine im going out of my mind. Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi hun, it could be a heart murmur if he could hear it, which lots of children have and grow out of no problems, I understand that when you hear someone say 'heart' you always think the worst, but it could be nothing, when is it she has got her scan?? When you have had that appointment let me know what they say and I'll be able to give you more info if needed, at the mo I can't really tell you anything else without knowing what they think is going on, like I say it could be really minor so please try not to worry (easy for me to see I know) and keep me informed of when her scan is etc

Nic
Xx


----------



## denny1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for replying. The doc said it wasnt a murmur and she could hear both beats but didnt really say much more. I got the feeling she wasnt telling me something which has made me more worried, im waiting for app so ill let you know. Thanks again.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Denny if they thought it was something sinister Hun they would have transferred her straight to a children's hospital Hun, do let me know when it comes through and I'll find out some info for you xx


----------



## denny1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Just to let you know we had hospital today re heart scan and everything was fine. They did ecg and consultant listened to heart and said he couldnt hear anything funny and ecg was perfect. We are sooooo happy. Thanks for your help. X


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Denny I'm so pleased 

Nic
Xx


----------

